# EC Caimen Tiller



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks sweet! There seems to be an issue with the audio.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

are you watching it on a phone? it plays fine on a few of our computers and phone???


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

one bad azz tricked out skiff...great job on the video too!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Kev,

Love the skiff! The Caimen is still one of my favorite skiffs.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

[edit]This section is also for any business to post their warez. Posts are limited to 1 (one) product per topic. You must supply the following in order to post a for sale topic;

Business Name
Business Contact Person for this sale
Address
Phone Number
Email address
Website (if applicable)
Description of Product for sale
Pictures (all products must be accompanied by pictures)
Price


Failure to follow this format can result in your post being deleted at anytime without warning. Posting items for sale commercially is currently free and will remain free until such time that we decide otherwise. We reserve the right to modify the terms of this section as we get a feel for its usefulness.[/edit]


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Its nice to see the skiff complete. I assume this is the caimen that was in the shop when I stop by a few weeks back. For anyone in the market for a new skiff there shop is a must see. 
If all goes as planed will have me a tiller lostmen on order in the next year


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> [edit]This section is also for any business to post their warez. Posts are limited to 1 (one) product per topic. You must supply the following in order to post a for sale topic;
> 
> Business Name : East Cape Skiffs
> Business Contact Person for this sale: East Cape
> ...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> are you watching it on a phone? it plays fine on a few of our computers and phone???


Watching On iPhone. I was able to hear the intro music and the end. But not the talking throughout.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

it does the same for me...if you go to the media link on our page or direct to youtube it plays on the iPhone


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet Skiff. Man that boat is a beauty! You guys never fail at building some freaking AWESOME boats! But wait...did I hear you say that it's got awlgrip on it? I thought you guys ran with the gelcoat?


----------

